# jowls ?



## angelrose (Aug 8, 2008)

do male colombians get big jowls ? I don't see any on my male.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 8, 2008)

angelrose said:


> do male colombians get big jowls ? I don't see any on my male.



The adult males can have small ones, but they will not be like the Argentines.


----------



## angelrose (Aug 9, 2008)

Bobby, thank you. I do see a difference in the jowls but like you said the male arg are much, much larger.


----------



## Alek (Aug 9, 2008)

When do the Jowls Kick in on the Argentine males :?:


----------



## angelrose (Aug 9, 2008)

Alek said:


> When do the Jowls Kick in on the Argentine males :?:



I think around 2 years of age. mine did and there is no doubt that's a big boy ...lol


----------



## tupifan (Jan 7, 2009)

i know its an old topic but they do get jowls i just takes longer and they don't get as big as B/W's it took mine about 3-4 years


----------

